# Life..........



## 20849 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have lived with IBS for a few years now but things got worse after I got married. I lived with my in-laws for a while and my whole life changed. My IBS got so much worse because of the change of life and stress. Now, I can't seem to get better. I can hardly eat anything especially not healthy food like fruit or fibre. I have put on tons of weight and look like I'm about to give birth because my stomach is so bloated all the time and I do not have a social life or any friends. I am lucky as I have a husband who is really supportive and understanding when I have an IBS attack but it's always difficult with the in-laws as they don't understand. They just think you're being anti social and take it personally. How many times do you have to explain your illness. I also find it difficult at work as no one really understands what IBS really is. It's horrible knowing that you always need a toilet nearby and you cannot do long distance journeys or be out all day long, or socialise too much with people as it gets embarrasing when your stomach starts to make noises but this is my life and I have to try not to let it get me down.


----------

